# Quelle offre internet sans engagement vous utilisez ?



## jeanlo123 (20 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Quelle offre internet sans engagement vous utilisez ?

j'ai acheté depuis peu un Ipad 3G. J'ai pris avec un pass internet 3G+ de sfr.

SFR, c'est vraiment la galère. Le réseau est très faible, impossible d'ouvrir une page internet tellement c'est lent.

En plus pour recharger la carte, c'est impossible sur leur site avec un ipad. Après deux appels à la hotline et 3 échanges de mail sur le forum sfr mon problème n'est pas résolu. Je ne suis pas arrivé à obtenir mon mot de passe. Les trois interlocuteurs que j'ai eu ne connaissaient pas du tout l'Ipad et ne comprenait pas mon problème. J'ai vu sur leur forum que de nombreuses personnes étaient dans le même cas que moi. Je me demande pourquoi sfr ne fait rien, il leur suffit pourtant de modifier leur site.

Reste plus que orange et Bouygues, vous pouvez me dire votre retour d'expérience ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Septembre 2011)

Étant client orange, j'ai un forfais 200 Mo 3G pour 6,8 et j'en suis ravi... Dépannage (j'utilise aussi beaucoup mon iPhone), je cumule près de 400 Mo sur mon compte de report, preuve que Ca me suffit pour mon usage ponctuel...

La couverture est top, meme dans les trains en déplacement... Et les vendeurs orange connaissent bien leur produit (je ne bosse pas pour orange, mais pour une fois ils assurent...).


----------



## beR (21 Octobre 2012)

J'actualise un peu

Chez orange impossible d'obtenir le mot de pass
Il nous proposent de l'envoyer par SMS , mais comme l'ipad ne les reçoit pas , c'est un histoire de fou 
Bref je me contente de recharger par téléphone sans pouvoir connaître ma consommation


----------



## chti (27 Octobre 2012)

Comme je n'en ai qu'un usage ponctuel, j'ai une carte sim SFR que je recharge à l'occasion.
Jusqu'à ces derniers mois, c'était assez lent, mais je constate dejpuis jeudi où je l'ai rechargée que ce va beaucoup mieux : 3 barres 3G en constance.
Pour recharger contrairement à ce que vous écrivez, il est possible de le faire directement de l'ipad.
Activer donc 3G  et données, désactiver wifi, et aller sur 
https://internet3gplus.sfr.fr/accueil/portrait/LCA.html

De là on choisit la recharge et paiement cb.


----------

